# A cone-like aggregate of samaras



## rip18 (Jan 17, 2012)

"A cone-like aggregate of samaras" or should I just call it "tulip poplar fruit"?  Either way, I found a yellow poplar with fruit low enough to photograph without a ladder last November, so I grabbed a couple of shots.

Nikon D300s, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/4, (I know, that's NOT what the EXIF data says, but the lens & aperture in the EXIF are WRONG!), 1/60th second, ISO 400, tripod, natural light, full frame.

P.S. I probably won't have much internet access for the next week or so...


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 17, 2012)

The individual seeds have a keel or ridge, that is not fun to step on barefooted! This may be my favorite native tree.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jan 17, 2012)

How cool is that!!  Poplar is an excellent wood for painting........nice to photograph too....

Cool capture.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 17, 2012)

Great detail.  

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Jan 17, 2012)

Fine shot,background colors perfect.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2012)

Neat!  

No internet for a while!  I hope that means we are in for more treats when you return!


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 17, 2012)

Tennessee State Tree.


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2012)

very nice rip!I have these trees in the yard,i didn't know that was the fruit though!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, y'all!



wvdawg said:


> No internet for a while!  I hope that means we are in for more treats when you return!



I did get a few shots while I was gone, but for the most part it wouldn't have been prudent of me to try to carry my DSLR (and I left the P&S with my wife).  I reckon I need to buy me a P&S for weeks like that because I saw all kinds of neat stuff - deer, turkey, coyote, eagles, 8 northern harriers in one area, kestrels, kingfishers, woodcock, cottontails, marsh rabbits, snakes, frogs, lizards...  And not MANY shots at all.


----------



## leo (Jan 29, 2012)

> I reckon I need to buy me a P&S for weeks like that because I saw all kinds of neat stuff



I'm shocked ..... that you would go anywhere with out "at least" one camera ....  .....

Fine work on the "tulip poplar fruit" ...


----------



## rip18 (Jan 29, 2012)

leo said:


> I'm shocked ..... that you would go anywhere with out "at least" one camera ....  .....
> 
> Fine work on the "tulip poplar fruit" ...



Oh, I had two DSLR bodies with me, but riding off-trail on an ATV through dirt, dust, smoke, & fire for 8+ hours at a time with both ATV racks full of gear doesn't leave much room for cameras...  They just sat in the box in the room waiting on me to make a chance to use them...


----------

